# Room Ideas



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Had a few ideas for our 2011 haunt, and i'd love to get some feedback from the kind folks here. You all are fantastic.

- we've done a dot room for 3 years now, which is always a big hit. i'd like to do something a little different this year though. It seems to me that black lights give you a lot of opportunity for illusion. I was thinking of having an actor in all black, like usual, except with his/her head exposed ... voila! a floating head! And, no dots .. just an all black room.

- i'd love to do something with bugs/rats/snakes, but am just not sure what. Ultimately, I'd love to feature something to give guests the illusion that they're in a room full of critters. Here's a vague idea of what I had in mind:
-- Guest(s) enters a room ... perhaps with a few critter props scattered about (rubber snakes or fake rats) so they get a foreshadowing
-- They see a container of some kind, maybe a bulging, wriggling sack, dangling from the ceiling
-- The light in the room goes out, followed by a loud tearing sound and then plopping of bodies, squeaking, scattering, scratching, etc. of many critters
-- Then there needs to be a tactile sensation somehow. If I go with rats, then a good one would be something I've read about on this forum, which is some kind of spinner that brushes a string up against folks' ankles. 
-- then, the lights go back on

- I've also got a drop panel, which has been a fantastic scare the past couple of years. The part that drops is an old picture frame that sticks out from the main 'wall' a few inches, resting on a set of drawer gliders. This year, I want to put the drop panel in a mummy room. But, I'm not sure how I can incorporate it with that theme, especially with that frame. 
I could just paint the whole thing black, so that it's hidden in the dark, but it'd also be cool if its appearance blended into the rest of the room. I'm going to use hieroglyphics that I painted on painter paper:

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/DSC02057.jpg

So, shoot me your thoughts ... I can't wait to hear what you all think.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like you have some great ideas all on your own


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

If you go with the rats, a pneumatic ankle tickler might be a better choice than a spinner with a string. There's little chance of the air getting tangled around a guest's foot and either tripping them or breaking the prop.


----------

